#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  welke kleuren van filters worden het meest gebruikt in het theater?

## honkytonky

hallo ik ben chris 22j uit roosdaal.
in mijn gemeente zijn ze een cultureel centrum aan het opbouwen
nu krijg ik de eer om daar technieker te worden en sta dus in voor het geluid en het licht telkens als er iets te doen is.het zou gaan om schoolvoorstellingen,amateurtoneel,concerten van fanfare's,plaatselijke muzikanten die een voorstelling komen geven....enz

nu komt de aap uit de mauw,,,ik heb wel de nodige ervaring als dj met de discobar en een paar festivals in het buitenland maar dit is toch wel nieuw.
er zijn een 30tal theaterspots aangekocht van het merk ADB waaronder 500w spots en 1000w spots denk zelfs zwaarder ook als ek mijn niet vergis.
ik moet ook een 20 tal kleurenfilters uitzoeken om te beginnen en dan in de toekomst verder uitbreiden.

nu is de vraag welke kleuren worden zo het meest gebruikt?
ik had gedacht aan de bekende leefilters zoals 101/yellow en 105/orange
beetje de basiskleuren.zeg maar gerust als ek fout ben zeg het het is allemaal nieuw voor mij dus ja.

hopelijk zijn er hier mensen die mij willen en kunnen helpen.
met heel veel dank

chris.

----------


## moderator

Chris,

Op de eerste plaats; van harte welkom op het forum.

Gezien de inhoud van je openingsbericht zal bij een hoop deelnemers de bloeddruk stijgen.
Immers: theater maken is in alle gevallen anders dan een plaatje en een knipperend lampje.

Het lijstje met standaard kleurtjes is doorgaans wel wat langer dan 20 kleurtjes.

147 - 152 - 158 - 201 - aanvulling...

101 - 106 - 111 - 119 - 126 - 136 - 195 - 

is wat er zo zonder kijkje in mn filterkist te binnen wil schieten...

----------


## Kilian

> Chris,
> is wat er zo zonder kijkje in mn filterkist te binnen wil schieten...



Was hier laatst al niet een onderwerp over?

----------


## tomv

Denk dat je meerdere onderwerpen zult vinden.

Maar kleur is een kwestie van smaak. Lijstje van de mod zou ik zeker als basis gebruiken. Als er producties langskomen zullen ze wel hun lijstje mee doorgeven. Op deze manier krijg je echt wel een aardig arsenaal bij elkaar.

Je kan natuurlijk ook even binnenspringen bij een schouwburg in de buurt, die zullen je ook zeker op weg willen helpen.

Persoonlijk gebruik ik zeer veel 137-152-151-201-107-109-180-134-135-142-119-106-105-139-124-... kan nog wel even doorgaan zo uit het kopke

----------


## kokkie

Altijd:
Primaire kleuren: Rood, Groen en Blauw.
Secundaire kleuren: Cyaan, Magenta en Geel.

Wat correcties:
Gold, Apricot, CTO, CTB

Een leuke oranje en mooie donkere Congo.

Dan hou je nog 8 kleurtjes over ...
Op één blauw kun je niet leven en zoek er nog een paar leuke pastels bij.

----------


## William

Lee 101
Lee 106
Lee 120
Lee 126
Lee 136
Lee 139
Lee 147
Lee 152
Lee 151
Lee 156
Lee 158
Lee 195
Lee 201
Lee 202
Lee 205

plus wat frostjes....

Dan heb je wel redelijk de standaard kleuren

----------


## JustME125

Als ik zo een lijstje moet geven zit ik op 16 kleuren die ik veel gebruik:

106
118
119
120
126
136
139
147
152
158
164
165
180
181
201
204

Wanner je vragen hebt dan hoor ik het wel.
Mzzls

----------


## Soniqx

Hallo,

Ik heb over deze topic ook een beetje advies nodig, Ik ben al enkele jaren actief bij een theatergezelschap eerst voor geluid ondertussen ook voor licht. Maar om het kort te houden, voor onze volgende productie zou ik een koud totaaltje moeten maken. ik heb wel enige ideën, maar zou eens graag willen horen wat jullie denken.

Grijs en grauw zou de belichting moeten zijn.

En voor mijn tegenlicht?

Thanks
S

----------


## AJB

Koud totaaltje pak je L201

Tegenlichtje? wat wil je daarmee dan ?

----------


## JohnHa

Hallo,

Als ik Soniqx goed begrijp dan is hij met een theatervoorstelling bezig.
En dan vind ik de vraag:  "" Wat wil je met een tegenlichtje ?"" wel redelijk simpel.
Ik denk, dat hij een beetje diepte in zijn totalle plaatje wil maken, en dat vind ik een goed idee.
En of dat dan met het gebruikelijke 119 of 195 , of met iets anders gebeurd geeft nie'. Nog steeds blijf ik tegenlicht voor mijn sferen belangrijker vinden dat een frontlichtje.

John.

----------


## Elmo

> Hallo,
> 
> Als ik Soniqx goed begrijp dan is hij met een theatervoorstelling bezig.
> En dan vind ik de vraag:  "" Wat wil je met een tegenlichtje ?"" wel redelijk simpel.
> Ik denk, dat hij een beetje diepte in zijn totalle plaatje wil maken, en dat vind ik een goed idee.
> En of dat dan met het gebruikelijke 119 of 195 , of met iets anders gebeurd geeft nie'. Nog steeds blijf ik tegenlicht voor mijn sferen belangrijker vinden dat een frontlichtje.
> 
> John.



tsja ik ben het in dit geval wel met AJB eens, probeer uit te leggen welke sfeer je wil. 
een frontje 201 logisch duidelijk simpel...
maar om diepte in het verhaal te brengen wat is de bedoeling daarvan? wat speelt er op de buhne? 
Gaan we zijlicht gebruiken? dekkend totaal tegen? zeg het maar..

----------


## JustME125

Ik ben het met Elmo eens. Een tegenlicht is bij mij toch net iets meer dan "diepte in het totaal brengen". Tegenlicht kan volgens mij redelijk sfeerbepalend zijn. Wanneer het tegenlicht echter niets meer moet doen dan diepte brengen kan ik me in John's optie voor 119 of 195 wel vinden. Wel een beetje heel standaard maar toch..."beter goed gejat dan slecht verzonnen". Waarom moet je altijd iets nieuws bedenken he  :Wink:

----------


## ralph

Grijs en grauw...die sfeer, dan adviseer ik je om niet alleen in kleuren te denken, maar zeker ook in je spot/armatuurkeuze hier rekening mee te houden.

Door in verhouding met je front en tegen relatief veel toplicht te gebruiken. Zijlicht helpt ook als je dat kan laten oversteken, zo creeer je schaduwen over de gezichten, samen met grauwe schmikvegen heb je al snel een onguuur/ mijnwerkers/slachthuis sfeertje.
Ik ben aanhanger van de combi donkerblauw/mauve in top, zij en tegen voor deze sfeer, maar....allemaal afhankelijk van beschikbare spots, aantallen en gewenste effect.
Ga experimenteren, plaats een "ding" op een podium en ga aan de gang met lampjes....kost enorm veel tijd, maar het blijft zo leuk om steeds nieuwe belichtingsmanieren te ontdekken!
Neem de tijd en wees niet bang om op je bek te gaan, bijstellen van een lichtplan kan altijd nog...

----------


## Soniqx

Hi,

Beetje Uitleg:
Ik ga jullie het plan laten zien. Met diepte bedoel ik dat de rommel van het speelvlak moet worden gescheiden.

De 10 en 17 zijn toplichten. Ik ben er nog niet uit of er in de 10 de 201 zal zitten of gewoon open wit. de 17 en 18 dienen voor een bloed rode gloed over heel de scene en publiek.

Picasa-webalbums - Thierry - TNT

Alvast bedankt

Cheers S

----------


## JustME125

> Ik ben aanhanger van de combi donkerblauw/mauve in top, zij en tegen voor deze sfeer, maar....allemaal afhankelijk van beschikbare spots, aantallen en gewenste effect.



Die combi was ik in deze setting niet opgekomen moet ik eerlijk bekennen. Leuk om te onthouden.

Ik gebruik Mauve (LEE 126) vaak in mijn hoog zijlicht bij de wat mysterieuzere sfeertjes maar misschien pakt het ook erg leuk uit in deze setting.

@Soniqx




> de 17 en 18 dienen voor een bloed rode gloed over heel de scene en publiek.



Ik weet niet hoe hoog je zaal is maar als ik zo die 18 zie hangen denk ik dat het publiek er wel eens niet zo vrolijk van kan worden. Wanneer het te licht te laag inkomt dan heeft he publiek er last van, ik weet niet of daaraan is gedacht. 17 wordt dit top of tegenlicht? Misschien dat een hoog zijlicht een optie is als je dit over laat steken. Vind ikzelf altijd wel mooi om een gloed te maken.

Mzzls  :Big Grin:

----------


## lampjewortel

> Als ik zo een lijstje moet geven zit ik op 16 kleuren die ik veel gebruik:
> 
> 106
> 118
> 119
> 120
> 126
> 136
> 139
> ...



ik wil graag een rgb tegen maken.(niet vervelend bedoeld) dat wordt lastig hiermee. sowieso zou ik niet met maar 20 kleuren kunnen werken, in Orpheus Apeldoorn hebben we 70 kleuren + frost en silk op voorraad en dat is vaak al te weinig. maar anderzijds ken ik plekken waar ze 200 kleuren op voorraad hebben en dat gaat allemaal wel van het budget af. dusszz

----------


## ralph

@lampjewortel:
zou je de moeite willen nemen de vraag cq. het onderwerp te willen volgen?
Komt de discussie bijzonder ten goede.
Een aanvulling van de kleurnummers die je mist bijvoorbeeld. lijkt me een kleine moeite, maar dat zou je reactie een heel stuk bruikbaarder maken.

Alvast dank voor je aanvulling!

----------


## nielsb

Kijk anders eens op deze site: Popschool Maastricht: Homepage

Hier staan zowat alle leefilters en achter de meeste een beschrijving. Misschien kun je hieruit een paar uitzoeken die je denkt vaak nodig te hebben.

----------


## AJB

Wat staat daar een partij poep-praat op zeg !!!!!! Kleuren met beschrijvingen als "hoofdzakelijk voor entertainment verlichting" en "effectlicht voor theaterbelichting" (L120)....

Werkelijk waar, met geen pen te beschrijven hoe achterlijk... Volgende keer geen pulptips meer a.u.b.!

----------


## nielsb

I am sorry :Wink:  Ik ben dan ook nog maar een newbie he :Wink:

----------


## JustME125

Voor een goede omschrijving kun je bij LEE-filters de brochure opvragen met daarin een goede beschrijving van de kleuren  :Big Grin:

----------

